

Starbucks testing mobile payment market, starts with iPhone app - mikeyur
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/paying-for-a-cup-of-coffee-with-new-starbucks-iphone-app

======
heycarsten
There is no real gain in convenience compared to a Starbucks Card or cash, and
you still have a paper receipt involved in the transaction. I'm having a hard
time seeing how this is a step forward.

~~~
smokey_the_bear
yeah, I was assuming I could use this to order a drink before I arrived at the
store. But that doesn't seem to be the case.

~~~
mikeyur
Ability to skip the line in the morning would be worth it.

------
sil3ntmac
PizzaHut did a similar thing a while back:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/01/pizza-huts-delicious-
ip...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/01/pizza-huts-delicious-iphone-app-
tops-100000-downloads-in-two-weeks/)

Except it is more geared at remotely ordering a pizza to be delivered.

